# just giving



## am64 (Apr 4, 2014)

my son is walking 'the camino'....The walk otherwise known as "The Way" ... a route from Saint Jean Pied de Port in southern France to Santiago de Compostela in northern Spain.... 780km ‘One Small Step’ at a time to raise awareness of Prader-Willi Syndrome-

for futher information ..any donations ...please visit 

http://www.justgiving.com/smallstepping

He is funding the trip himself and so any money raised will go straight to this small charity for research into this rare syndrome.

I am so proud of him


----------



## Hanmillmum (Apr 5, 2014)

It's a very worthy cause am64, my Goddaughter has this syndrome and is now 12yo, off to stay with them (mum and her younger sis too) for the second week of the Easter hols and we can't wait 

Good luck for your son, hope he makes his target


----------



## am64 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you, my neices son has PWS. My son has been overwhelmed by the generousity of folk. I will keep you updated on his progress.


----------



## am64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry folks going to bump this as its for such a good cause ....


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2014)

Shame he's not passing my house. He could've come in for a cuppa. Looks like his camino goes too far inland, via Burgos or Leon(?).


----------



## am64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Shame just checked the map looks like he will be further south !! Oooo long way he be travelling ...he has been practicing walking around 25km every other day in our area ...got a bit lost yesterday ..note to buy him a compass !



Bloden said:


> Shame he's not passing my house. He could've come in for a cuppa. Looks like his camino goes too far inland, via Burgos or Leon(?).


----------



## Bloden (Apr 8, 2014)

It's meant to be an amazing experience. I'm sure he'll have a great time.


----------



## am64 (May 1, 2014)

Well son flew to biarritz on tuesday and already has crossed the mountains into spain ....60km done ....just another 720km to go ....but hes good enjoying all


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2014)

am64 said:


> Well son flew to biarritz on tuesday and already has crossed the mountains into spain ....60km done ....just another 720km to go ....but hes good enjoying all



Wow! Even that crossing must be quite something!  I wonder, has he ever read Laurie Lee's 'As I walked out one midsummer morning'?


----------



## am64 (May 1, 2014)

Naa although I read it as a teenager coming from oxfordshire .... hes just finished on the road tho


----------



## am64 (May 1, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Shame he's not passing my house. He could've come in for a cuppa. Looks like his camino goes too far inland, via Burgos or Leon(?).



He was talking about walking back onthe northern coast route ...so will let you know if he will need that cuppa !


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Even that crossing must be quite something!  I wonder, has he ever read Laurie Lee's 'As I walked out one midsummer morning'?



That's a brilliant book. I must see if I can find it on amazon. Lost my copy years ago.


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2014)

am64 said:


> He was talking about walking back onthe northern coast route ...so will let you know if he will need that cuppa !



Best stock up on PG tips and Digestives then! 

There's an artist that did the camino, and took a photo every 5 or 6 steps, then put them all together as a film. It's a really interesting film to watch - camino for couch potatoes!

Hope it's sunshine all the way.


----------



## robert@fm (May 2, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Even that crossing must be quite something!  I wonder, has he ever read Laurie Lee's 'As I walked out one midsummer morning'?





Bloden said:


> That's a brilliant book. I must see if I can find it on amazon. Lost my copy years ago.



Er, Bloden, the link Alan gave you is to Amazon.  OK, it may be the wrong Amazon for you, given that you're in Spain; but I've found that following such links and changing the domain part usually works (it did when I wanted a 128Gb microSDXC card, and could only find one on amazon.com; changing the .com in the address to .co.uk gave me the page I wanted)...


----------



## Bloden (May 2, 2014)

Don't worry Robert@fm, found the book this morning and it's already on my Wish List. Just FYI, there's an amazon.es now (you prob knew that already), and most UK companies send packages to Spain, so I'm not completely out on a limb.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 2, 2014)

am64 said:


> Well son flew to biarritz on tuesday and already has crossed the mountains into spain ....60km done ....just another 720km to go ....but hes good enjoying all



A good start! gosh 720km to go  Good luck to him


----------



## am64 (May 2, 2014)

Yep doing well despite temp only 9º ....in pamplona only minor hitch bank card stopped working ..eek ....fortunately we set him up with a money card which we can top up ...off to post office in morning to sort it all out ....still he seems to be enjoying the  wine at 80 cents a large glass ...


----------



## am64 (May 4, 2014)

Day 5 and hes walked 117km ....happy bunny today as he found the 'wine fountain' provided  by a vineyard for those walking the Camino


----------



## am64 (May 4, 2014)

Ps imcontinuing to post his progress as a few of our members have donated and I thought they'd be interested in his journey


----------



## am64 (May 8, 2014)

Well son past a sign today saying 550km to go .....that means hes walked 230km in 8 days ....also fundraising going well now 1/2 way to fundraising target ..just over £500 plegded so far


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2014)

am64 said:


> Well son past a sign today saying 550km to go .....that means hes walked 230km in 8 days ....also fundraising going well now 1/2 way to fundraising target ..just over £500 plegded so far



Goodness, that's virtually a marathon a day! Incredible effort!


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2014)

Son has done 340km the equivalent to walking from our home to pembrokeshire.. he phoned me today feeling very low ...feet very sore anyway saw a pharmacist who gave him a sulphate based cream and he has rested a bit today ....I think its natural to get low ..surely just like marathon runners breaking through the pain barrier ..any advice for him from you folk ?


----------



## Bloden (May 13, 2014)

Hiya am64. I was just thinking about your son today, so I'm glad you posted. Wow, he's doing really well! He's bound to need a day off every now and then. It's a hell of a challenge. You must be so proud of him!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2014)

am64 said:


> Son has done 340km the equivalent to walking from our home to pembrokeshire.. he phoned me today feeling very low ...feet very sore anyway saw a pharmacist who gave him a sulphate based cream and he has rested a bit today ....I think its natural to get low ..surely just like marathon runners breaking through the pain barrier ..any advice for him from you folk ?



He's doing amazingly well!  I've never attempted anything like that, I think a single marathon then a lie-down for a week moaning doesn't really compare! Is he making sure he's getting all his vitamins, minerals and electrolytes? As you say, I think it's inevitable to reach a low point (or points). He's really pushing the boundaries of endurance and his brain and body are just trying to tell him to stop. I remember feeling like that at the 16 mile point in my first marathon - realising there was still 10 miles to go didn't seem possible, but I finished! It's remarkable where you can get the strength from. The sore feet certainly won't be helping, I hope the cream helps alleviate the pain.

One thing's for sure, when he finishes he will feel AMAZING!!!!


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2014)

Thank you both for your replys I am very proud of him but woooow what an undertaking and typical Clem he is pushing himself .....just had text from him and he has been talking with fellow pilgrims who all have their own pain ....but as I said to him its good to talk and share as they are not alone they help each other ...they are a community of pilgrims .... he has no time restrants so hopefully he will slow down and rest ....x only another 440km to go


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 13, 2014)

He's doing soooo well - what a star he is  I hope he is able to rest his sore feet enough and not be too hard on himself. I was wondering how he was getting on - lets hope his spirits lift soon - he's nearly half way (if I've read it right)


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2014)

A sound effort. A very big pat on the back


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2014)

quick up date ....skyped with Clem last night as he's in Leon and had access to internet. Hes very well and took a day off to have a look round the city and rest those sore feet, which are much better after getting some medical advice and doing his laces up tighter ! mentally he has come through his low point and has past the 1/2 way mark ! 470km walked only 310 km to go !! 

read his updates and donate if you can ....any small amount goes a long long way for this small charity 
thank you 

http://www.justgiving.com/smallstepping


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2014)

Terrific! Glad to hear he has overcome the problems


----------



## Bloden (May 19, 2014)

That's great going! Good news about his feet.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2014)

Tell your son a lot of people on the site are wishing him well.   I went to Pamplona on my motorbike  a couple of years ago & that was hard never mind walking there   Keep us informed AM


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Tell your son a lot of people on the site are wishing him well.   I went to Pamplona on my motorbike  a couple of years ago & that was hard never mind walking there   Keep us informed AM



I always let him know it spurs him on ....hes been amazed by folks generosity and well wishes ....hes only 20yrs old and has spent the last 2 years volunteering in many forms and countries as although he achieved top grades in music and english  in his education he didnt want to continue it at uni until he was sure where his path lay ...maybe not go on to uni at all as he doesnt want debt.... this walk was important he is self funding it so all donations go to the charity ....hes meeting alsorts of folk from all over the world ....and learning more about life


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2014)

Good on him. He's right to wait before going to uni, if at all. I went to uni aged 31 once I'd realised what I wanted to study and why. He'll learn loads from this experience!


----------



## AlisonM (May 20, 2014)

He'll remember and treasure this experience the rest of his life, it will help him grow and understand himself and others better.  Somewhere along that journey your boy may discover what it is he really wants to do, but even if he doesn't, he'll have a wonderful adventure to look back on. It's a marvellous thing he's doing.

I did a year's VSO when I was about his age and I couldn't have made a better choice if I wanted too, it was a life-changing thing and set the trend for the rest of my life. I got the volunteering bug and have never regretted it.


----------



## am64 (May 27, 2014)

Well just over 55km to go ....should be in santiago de compostela by friday ! Rang me tonight from a place called casanova in the middle of nowhere with no food bars cafes .....he wanted to know how to  make nettle soup  I told him he needed an onion at least .....no onion ....so its nettle tea for him tonight !


----------



## Bloden (May 27, 2014)

How exciting!

What's for pudding after nettle soup? Dock leaf ice-cream?


----------



## am64 (May 27, 2014)

Bloden said:


> How exciting!
> 
> What's for pudding after nettle soup? Dock leaf ice-cream?



Ha ha ...no milk


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

Wow! That's awesome! Is he going to turn round and walk back then?   Brilliant achievement! I was listening to a radio 4 programme last night about some people doing a 100 mile walk in Cornwall/Devon, sounds like a walk in the park in comparison to your lad's!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b038xmd1


----------



## am64 (May 27, 2014)

Oooo I listen to that later ....Clem will walk on to Finsterre and dip his feet in the Atlantic then is talking about walking back along the north coast ....so Bloden get the kettle on and the biccies in !


----------



## Bloden (May 28, 2014)

Looking fwd to it! I'm sure we can give him something nicer than nettle tea.


----------



## am64 (May 30, 2014)

He has done it !!!!! :d


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2014)

am64 said:


> He has done it !!!!! :d



Fantastic!!! Huge congratulations to him, a terrific achievement with no doubt many lifelong memories


----------



## am64 (May 30, 2014)

thank you northe i have spent alot of this afternoon skyping with him whilst he updated all his status ....this is what he has to say 

"Yesterday I arrived in Santiago de la Compostela. I cannot belive the journey undertaken is now over. It is a long, hard track to the fufillment of our ambitions, we must have perseverance, patience and the courage to step up to the challanges presented to us daily. Be Champions.

Thank you for all the support along the way- realize that it is not over yet and infact, just the start of something shining brilliant. It is a worthy challenge to find a cure for Prader-Willi Syndrome, I hope my own success upon this long but ongoing path can inspire you and the team at Foundation for Prader-Willi Research UK to excel in the research into PWS and ultimately find a universal cure. Moving One Small Step at a time towards our final goals, I truly wish a buen camino (a good journey along the way) to all those who read this message!

www.justgiving.com/smallstepping   "

It has actually been PWS month and today is PWS day !!! 
I am one very proud Mum


----------



## Bloden (May 30, 2014)

What a fab achievement, and on PWS day! He's a star!


----------



## am64 (May 30, 2014)

thank you ....and its fiesta in Spain so he is loving being in Santiago ...went to the cathedral and saw the swinging of the flaming incense ...now at outside rock concert ...the Spanish know how to party !


----------



## AlisonM (May 30, 2014)

am64 said:


> / ...the Spanish know how to party !



They certainly do! 

It's great that he's having some fun.


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 30, 2014)

Ah great to hear about his achievement and yes very apt on PWS day!!

I think he deserves to party now - well done Clem


----------



## am64 (Jun 1, 2014)

just had text from Clem ...well rested and fed ...so tomorrow has set himself the challenge to walk to finisterre another 90km ....but wait for it ...hes going to walk all day and night ...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2014)

am64 said:


> just had text from Clem ...well rested and fed ...so tomorrow has set himself the challenge to walk to finisterre another 90km ....but wait for it ...hes going to walk all day and night ...



 Well, it's good that he feels up to it, must mean that his feet are in good enough shape


----------



## am64 (Jun 1, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Well, it's good that he feels up to it, must mean that his feet are in good enough shape



Yep feet in good shape and he was feeling very strong ....however partying all night  scuppered his plans so he intends to carry on tomorrow ! So today spent enjoying santiago and the weather has turned HOT again


----------



## Bloden (Jun 4, 2014)

Hiya am64. Want to pm you my Spanish mobile no for Clem, but don't know how. Is he on his way back yet? The rate he walks, he could be near my place already!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2014)

Bloden, if you look at the top right of your screen under where it says Welcome Bloden you'll see a link to 'Private Messages' click on that and choose 'Send New Message' from the options on the left and away you go.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 4, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hiya am64. Want to pm you my Spanish mobile no for Clem, but don't know how. Is he on his way back yet? The rate he walks, he could be near my place already!



Click on 'Private Messages' in the upper right of the screen:





Then 'Send Message' on the left of the screen


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 4, 2014)

northerner said:


> click on 'private messages' in the upper right of the screen:
> 
> Then 'send message' on the left of the screen




snap! :d:d


----------



## Bloden (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. Got there eventually - went the long way round!


----------



## am64 (Jun 4, 2014)

Aw thanks thats so nice, he is in finisterre at the moment walking to Muxia then back to santiago.... someone has given him a guitar so hes thinking of continuing his wandering and entertaining the public on route  
Ps when all is done and dusted he will have raised over £2000 fo FPWS


----------



## Bloden (Jun 5, 2014)

am64 said:


> Aw thanks thats so nice, he is in finisterre at the moment walking to Muxia then back to santiago.... someone has given him a guitar so hes thinking of continuing his wandering and entertaining the public on route
> Ps when all is done and dusted he will have raised over £2000 fo FPWS



He's done really well! You must be so proud of him.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 5, 2014)

am64 said:


> Aw thanks thats so nice, he is in finisterre at the moment walking to Muxia then back to santiago.... someone has given him a guitar so hes thinking of continuing his wandering and entertaining the public on route
> Ps when all is done and dusted he will have raised over £2000 fo FPWS



Wow, he's has done so well. I will tell my goddaughter about his efforts


----------



## am64 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep....hes enjoying being at the end of the earth as its known


----------



## am64 (Jun 9, 2014)

Last update ..clem left finestere for Muxia but the wild Galicia weather drove him to a bus to A Coruña.... he then walked backed to santiago on 'the English Way' ....not sure what to do next he decided to book a fight back....he arrives Gatwick 11am on saturday ....and we are not going to make him walk home ...we will be there to pick him up .....all in all he walked approx 1000km and raised over £2000 ..wonderful


----------



## Bloden (Jun 10, 2014)

Bet you can't wait to see him! He's done really well! What's his next challenge?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 10, 2014)

Time that good young man put his feet up for a bit


----------



## Redkite (Jun 10, 2014)

That's a fabulous achievement, I bet you're really proud of him


----------



## am64 (Jun 14, 2014)

Picked him up today from gatwick..... hes very well and after a nice hot bath hes settling back into being in england listening to the cricket on the radio and having a beer ....


----------

